# utv polaris,honda arctic cat yamaha or Kawasaki?



## GA DAWG (Mar 21, 2015)

In the market? Who's the cheapest dealer yall know of? Do they haggle any like car salesman or are prices firm?


----------



## 300 ultra mag (Mar 21, 2015)

I just bought a polaris ranger 900 xp and the cheapest place I found was pro x power sports in Tennessee .


----------



## TJay (Apr 7, 2015)

GA Dawg I'm in the market too.  I had just about decided to get the Honda Pioneer until I saw the Yamaha Wolverine.  I think that's the one for me but they are new and have just now started hitting the dealerships.  Post up some pics and purchase info when you pull the trigger and I'll do the same when I find one.  I purchased my last Yamaha from Big no 1 Yamaha in Birmingham and got a great deal.  Don't know if I'll use them again but I will get a quote from them.  Good luck!


----------



## TJay (Apr 7, 2015)

Here's a pic of the Yamaha.

http://www.wolverineforums.com/forum/attachments/100-too-quiet-here-2015-04-03-16.04.53-2.jpg


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 7, 2015)

I got a 2015 polaris ranger 900xp also mine came from sloans in Tennessee also


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 18, 2015)

I looked at some today in Ga and told them I was looking in Tenn and they said the tax you save will have to be paid back maybe not in a year or two but in 4 or 5??    ANybody bought out of state and then got dinged with the tax bill later????  Scare tactic or what??


----------



## mattech (Apr 18, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> I looked at some today in Ga and told them I was looking in Tenn and they said the tax you save will have to be paid back maybe not in a year or two but in 4 or 5??    ANybody bought out of state and then got dinged with the tax bill later????  Scare tactic or what??




I've heard about that from several people, but, I've never heard of anyone having to pay.


I bought my Honda rancher in Tennessee also.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 19, 2015)

Never had to pay myself either


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 19, 2015)

I've gotten out of paying taxes just buy using my farm i.d. number and that was that. 

I have a Polaris Ranger 570. The ride is very smooth, plenty of get up and go, steers easily even without power steering. My only gripe with it is it's a little light in the seat of the pants to make use of its 40hp when pulling things sometimes. Wanted a Gator but didn't see spending $13000-14000 when this only cost me $8900.


----------



## ribber (Apr 19, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> I looked at some today in Ga and told them I was looking in Tenn and they said the tax you save will have to be paid back maybe not in a year or two but in 4 or 5??    ANybody bought out of state and then got dinged with the tax bill later????  Scare tactic or what??



I don't see how you'd get dinged later, but I'm not a tax expert. Seems to me the sale is final after you leave the dealer. It's not like you're gonna get a tag for it. I say scare tactic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

Alot of guides in Arkansas (who abuse their stuff) have traded their Polaris Rangers for the Honda Pioneers and said they'd never go back to Polaris, or anything else.  These ATV's see more abuse in one season than we will in a lifetime.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 19, 2015)

Polaris is junk. Cheap, junk


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 19, 2015)

*Kawasaki Mule*

I just bought a new 2015 Kawasaki Mule 610 xc.its my 3rd Kawasaki mule in the last 15years.I think highly of them.There not for racing around in the woods,but for the deer woods and around the house there hard to beat.The 3 year warranty is nice also. They have a 14gal storage under the hood which is super handy and have a very deep glove box and 4gal storage under the seat. I always buy local


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2015)

We've got Polaris 6 passenger Rangers and Kawasaki Mule 6 passengers at the Plantation, I will take the Mule everytime.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 19, 2015)

Im just going to hunt off it but If I head it in a direction. I want it to go. Mainly use it for coon hunting. I still aint made my mind up and Ive looked at most of them. You'd think a good used one would pop up around here but aint none. If they do. They want a new price for em.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 19, 2015)

We got a 610 mule in 09 for the farm and its used daily. I have replaced a starter on it and that's it, its got 2800 hours on it. Theres some ticking internally but its been doin it for 1000 hours so Im not sweatin it. we will run it till it dies.   The tires are about bald but its from running the concrete halls of a horse barn.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 19, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im just going to hunt off it but If I head it in a direction. I want it to go. Mainly use it for coon hunting. I still aint made my mind up and Ive looked at most of them. You'd think a good used one would pop up around here but aint none. If they do. They want a new price for em.



Very rarely do used low houred UTV's come up for sale. If/when they do they don't stay for sale long. UTV's hold their value extremely well from what I've seen and don't seem to lose much value over time. Nothing like a used car or truck or atv does at least. My 2014 Ranger 570 was $8900, I paid $8,000 cause it was the last one left and they had the 2015's coming out so I got a deal. The 2015's are now around $10,000 I think.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im just going to hunt off it but If I head it in a direction. I want it to go. Mainly use it for coon hunting. I still aint made my mind up and Ive looked at most of them. You'd think a good used one would pop up around here but aint none. If they do. They want a new price for em.



I'm a cheapskate and a half, I tried everywhere for years to find a good ATV for a good price and it just didn't happen. They are either priced as much as a new one or ragged out junk. About the same for a utility trailer.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 20, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm a cheapskate and a half, I tried everywhere for years to find a good ATV for a good price and it just didn't happen. They are either priced as much as a new one or ragged out junk. About the same for a utility trailer.



I can find decent prices on atv's, it's just finding one's that don't have 5 snorkels sticking out of them with the phrase "never seen mud, I promise!" in the add. I'll gladly pay good money for an all original Honda Fourtrax 300 but it's gotta be 100% stock, have all the plastic, and be in pretty decent shape. Those meeting that criteria are getting harder and harder to find. 

As for utility trailers, you ain't kidding. It's like you can make a trailer in your backyard and then demand $1,000 for some little crummy 5x8 piece of junk that you can tell is home made.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 20, 2015)

I sent a dealer a message. Said what will 8k cash get me there. He said nothing


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 20, 2015)

*kawasaki Mule 610 XC*

$8250.00 will get you a 2015 Kawasaki Mule 610 XC


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't looked at those. How much leg room on passenger side of that think. I know the old ones have none much.


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 25, 2015)

Well I went in this to the dealer morning to get a Honda Rincon and walked out with a Yamaha Viking.  It sure rides better across the pastures than the two mules we already have.  I also see why folks get brand new atvs and come home with big wheels and tires and all kinds of add ons.  They were hammering the add ons.  I got none.


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 25, 2015)

Got any pictures???


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 25, 2015)

That's a 6x12 trailer and I am going to have to load it backwards and modify the latches so the gate will lean out 2 inches away from the front bumper.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 26, 2015)

Congrats on the new Viking! I looked at those (not the VI like you have) but just didn't like how the seating was laid out and it looked really wide and for my uses I needed something smaller. I agree that you really don't need fancy rims and tires since they manufacturers are starting to put on pretty decent tires from the factory.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 26, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> That's a 6x12 trailer and I am going to have to load it backwards and modify the latches so the gate will lean out 2 inches away from the front bumper.



You can cut the front of your trailer tip bar that will let the wheel extend through the front of the trailer without doing all that  to the back seen a guy on another forum do that. He cut rut beside the braces and welded at wheel stop out in front of that which let his machine extend past the front of the trailer


----------



## Gaducker (Apr 27, 2015)

I figured out I can load it right and still only tilt the gate 2 inches and it will work.  a lot more simple to add two pieces to the trailer frame and drill two holes.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2015)

Robert28 said:


> Very rarely do used low houred UTV's come up for sale. If/when they do they don't stay for sale long. UTV's hold their value extremely well from what I've seen and don't seem to lose much value over time. Nothing like a used car or truck or atv does at least. My 2014 Ranger 570 was $8900, I paid $8,000 cause it was the last one left and they had the 2015's coming out so I got a deal. The 2015's are now around $10,000 I think.


I musta put off buying one long enough. They 2 places advertising a 2015 570 right now. 44hp fpr $7999. Thats with no top or windshield though. I may buy one now. I doubt they get any cheaper.


----------



## Robert28 (May 21, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I musta put off buying one long enough. They 2 places advertising a 2015 570 right now. 44hp fpr $7999. Thats with no top or windshield though. I may buy one now. I doubt they get any cheaper.



That's a VERY good price. Be careful though cause they'll likely tack on stupid fees like freight, setup, dealer fees and that runs up the price quick. I shopped several dealers when I bought and every single one of them charged these same stupid fees. Honda doesn't do that but it seems like Yamaha and Polaris do it.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 21, 2015)

I asked em if that was out the door and they said yes but I guess they might try to pull one.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 21, 2015)

That also no windshield or nothin.


----------



## Robert28 (May 21, 2015)

Well if that's taxes and all the fees and that truly means out the door then you hit a home run. Best price I've ever seen! I have the camo version and since it was the last one of 2014 they have me the same price as a green one they had but all those discounts quickly went away once those fees were tacked on. There are tons of windshield options for this thing. The full glass one from Polaris is $1000. Yeah, really, Polaris accessories are super expensive. I just got a fold down plastic windshield which was still $400 and the top which was $600.


----------



## T.P. (May 26, 2015)

Did ya get one GA DAWG?


----------



## Red1775 (May 28, 2015)

Looking at the Mule EPS-Camo, haven't looked at any others but wondered what issues owners have had.

Been a long time since I looked at ATV's, etc so sticker shock hit me hard. Last one I bought was a Kawasaki Bayou back in the 80's.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 29, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Did ya get one GA DAWG?


Ive called 4 places today and none of them called me back. The place that has em so cheap want even answer the dang phone. Does nobody want to sell one or what recken. Anyhow. I got do a little rd trip tomorrow to buy a coondawg puppy. I will be within 30 min of place that was selling it so cheap. So Im going in there. Tell em they should deliver it for nothing since they want answer the blame phone


----------



## Robert28 (May 30, 2015)

Red1775 said:


> Looking at the Mule EPS-Camo, haven't looked at any others but wondered what issues owners have had.
> 
> Been a long time since I looked at ATV's, etc so sticker shock hit me hard. Last one I bought was a Kawasaki Bayou back in the 80's.



Which Mule are you looking at? 610, 4010 or pro fxt? The Mule's are pretty reliable from what I've heard, just slow (25mph). The new pro fxt is supposed to be a good bit more sporty though. It is quite expensive however.


----------



## jimboknows (Jun 6, 2015)

kawasaki mule 610xc is awfully nice UTV for the money.
call each kawasaki dealer within 100 miles and ask them for the best price that will make you drive XX miles today.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jun 13, 2015)

Just throwing this out there, but Honda is going to release a Pioneer 1000 for 2016. Seen the video on YouTube, so thats all I know about it.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tank1202 said:


> Just throwing this out there, but Honda is going to release a Pioneer 1000 for 2016. Seen the video on YouTube, so thats all I know about it.



I read about that too. Should be a nice one but I'm guessing it's more money than I have to spend.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 14, 2015)

I picked up a Polaris in Toccoa. There was one place cheaper and I talked to them on the phone, but honestly something was shady about their price. Never would give me an out-the-door price over the phone. I've so far put 60 miles on it and used a quarter tank of gas. I've not put gas in it yet but it looks about like a 10 gallon tank.

The only thing that sold me over the Mule was suspension travel. The Ranger is very smooth riding. I'm happy so far.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 14, 2015)

*Kawasaki Mule*

Love my Mule 610XC this is the 3rd one for me in 10 years They have several feathers i really like~ 15gal. water proof storage in the hood ~ 5gal. storage under seat~wire rack behind the seat~X-tra large glove box~ and 3 year warranty.Not as fast as the others but built like a tank,steeel bed -steel floor


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 21, 2015)

My dad and I are going to get the Polaris Ranger this weekend up in Chattanooga.  I will post back up and let you know our experiences with them.  Good pricing right now so we are going to jump on it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 23, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> In the market? Who's the cheapest dealer yall know of? Do they haggle any like car salesman or are prices firm?



Look at shoals outdoors in Alabama.  Cheapest place I have found for the Polaris 570.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, we got the Polaris Ranger 570 yesterday from Pro X Powersports.  Great prices but the customer service wasn't what I expected.  If you decide to go there and get one PM me before you do and I will tell you who to call to get a good salesman.  The one we had was HORRIBLE but he was the first to answer the phone when I called last Tuesday.


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 28, 2015)

whitetaco02 said:


> Well, we got the Polaris Ranger 570 yesterday from Pro X Powersports.  Great prices but the customer service wasn't what I expected.  If you decide to go there and get one PM me before you do and I will tell you who to call to get a good salesman.  The one we had was HORRIBLE but he was the first to answer the phone when I called last Tuesday.



Let me guess, they hammered you to buy all the add-ons?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Let me guess, they hammered you to buy all the add-ons?



Nope!  My dad did the credit app over the phone to save time.  Told the guy three days before what he wanted and to add the roof and a winch.  They had three days to get it done and the guy told us it would be ready.  We show up at 9:15 Saturday morning to pick it and a 6x12 trailer up and it wasn't ready.  They didn't start on it till around 2:00.  We didn't leave until 4:15 to head home.  My dad almost told the guy to shove it somewhere and left but he had already done the paperwork.  It was ridiculous.  The guy was telling us that they are #5 in the Nation as far as selling goes I think they kind of have a little ship on their shoulders.  Customer service sucks!


----------



## Firescooby (Jun 29, 2015)

One of my best friends is one person who got the tax bill grom the state after the sale....4 years after he bought it and 2 years after he sold it.


----------



## Robert28 (Jun 29, 2015)

Do any of you have a farm tax id number you can use? That's what I did with my Ranger 570 and it saved me from paying any taxes. Matter of fact, my salesman is the one who suggested I do that when I told him what my uses for it would be. He even told me not to sign any paperwork and to go home and get the tax id number and bring it back and we'd finish up everything. The store I bought mine from doesn't have those rock bottom prices like the out of state places do but they treat you great after the sale as they do the day you buy the thing.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's the 570.


----------



## nimrod (Jul 2, 2015)

Is there a place to buy a Kawasaki out of state as cheap as the Honda and Polaris dealerships?


----------



## one hogman (Dec 15, 2015)

This is an  OLD post but reading it brought back BAD memories for Me, I went all the way from Dacula to Corinth Miss in 2002 to buy a new Honda Foreman, At the time I Saved $1000.00 on what it costs here in Gwinnett County, I paid cash BUT they had my address The state of Ga, sent me a tax bill for the RETAIL price a few month later!! I didn't save as much as I thought . Sometimes they DO come after you for the TAX $$$


----------

